# Veggies Veggies Veggies



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I have tried many veggies and wanted to know what works best for ya'll. Gonna try a voting button option and see if I can get it to work.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

brocolli stems is another i feed, just blanch it shortly due to being real tough


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

My plecos weren't touching the carrotts and the yam last night was devoured so I thought of doing the link. I'll try the broccoli for sure.


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

Yams and zuchini are the favorites. I haven't tried carrots. Mine like the brocolli stems as well. I fed them watermelon once and that went over great too.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Yam (sweet potato) is likely the most nutritionally valuable non-aquatic food you can feed your fish.. My platties and bushy nosed pleco gorge themselves on it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you have otocs, zuccinni is one of their favourites.
for shrimp i noticed they devoured red leaf lettuce.
for my bristlenose, a piece of yam keeps him out in the open charging anyone around


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Ya, I used Yam for the first time last night and OMG!! all the plecos came out.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

They also really like watermelon rinds.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

pepper, collard greens, swiss char, aspargus and a few others I feed my plecos


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Zucchini and Peas for me 

I'll try the others.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

honestly, I've give up on zucchini. even a fresh piece left overnight turns the water white in a couple of my tanks...
I use kale as my staple green food, followed by Romain lettuce, peas, kankung, collard greens, chard.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shelled peas has not been refused by any of my fish and is nutritionally dense. Endlers, SAE's, plecos (all types), JD's, Chocolate cichlids, Cories, tetras...they all love it. Only concern is that it's very high in protein, so I limit how much I give to the plecos. And it's a bit more work as I need shell them. Frozen Brussels sprouts is another good one.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

carrots, grapes, tomato, apples, pears and zucchini are my staples for my FRT


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My plecos and shrimp love spinach.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> carrots, grapes, tomato, apples, pears and zucchini are my staples.


Mine wouldn't eat apples and pears, but I have to try grapes some time.


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

do you guys always heat the veggies in water before putting it in, to make it mushier?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Mine wouldn't eat apples and pears, but I have to try grapes some time.


forgot to say that this is for my FRT, not plecos


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I feed cooked sweet potato in about 1/2 " cubes, and nuke zucchini and cukes in a bit of water to soften them and make them sink naturally

. Cooking may remove some of the nutrients, but it makes the food much softer and easier for the fish to eat.


----------

